# Ok, who..............



## RCastillo (Jan 6, 2003)

Ticked off Lord Sidious!

Do you know he'll vaporize you?

That the Goldendragon is his enforcer?

That one of the "Families" from the New York region work for him?

If you did that, then you must be "Tired of living!"


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 6, 2003)

What,  My Dear Ricardo,  Are you Blathering on about?


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 6, 2003)

But if anyone wants to be ticked off, then I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *What,  My Dear Ricardo,  Are you Blathering on about?   *



Why,.... I'm the "Public Relations Director" for the Empire, and Lord Sidious!


----------

